# wireless connection timeout



## ketilia (May 7, 2009)

I'm in Germany for 6 weeks and am at a house trying to connect to their router. It is an Arcor router to be exact. My computer is a macbook pro and is running 10.5.6. Everytime I try and connect to the network it says connection timeout. I have tried everything I can think of, including manually inputting the IP, subnet mask and router numbers. I have tried putting $ in front of the password as well. Everyone else can join the network just fine and today a tech guy tried to help and he brought his macbook pro to the house and it connected immediately without any problems. I can't change the router channel or mess with it as several other people are using it to. Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

